# 2 Forms of ID????



## ToyotaTruck (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, first post here, been floating around for a month or so. So here is the deal, my NREMT is scheduled on Wednesday and I am excited! Also about a month ago my drivers liscense was stolen. Pearson Vue requires 2 forms of photo ID to take the test. I have a passport that I have been slinging around with me for a month so that is good, but what should I get/use as a second form of ID? Im out of ideas and help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

A driver's license.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2011)

Call and ask what other form of ID you can use.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 24, 2011)

Pearson required only two forms of ID when I went. Only one had to be photo. 

I used my drivers license and my debit card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Pearson required only two forms of ID when I went. Only one had to be photo.
> 
> I used my drivers license and my debit card.
> 
> ...



yep just make sure your signature is on the back.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 24, 2011)

I used a driver license and a military ID. That worked for me.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I used a driver license and a military ID. That worked for me.



I didn't know you're in the service...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I didn't know you're in the service...



I believe his family member is, which means free military ID.


Yay PX raids!


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I believe his family member is, which means free military ID.
> 
> 
> Yay PX raids!



Ohh, that makes sense. I was wondering why he never mentioned it before lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2011)

Because he's not cool like you and I.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because he's not cool like you and I.



:rofl:







Look familiar?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 24, 2011)

Are you trying to insinuate that Radio Flyer's are NOT cool, ffemt?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 24, 2011)

Hotel is cool... linuss on the other hand....

I used my debit card

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 24, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Are you trying to insinuate that Radio Flyer's are NOT cool, ffemt?


Radio Flyers are cool.  Whatever is hauled around them, on the other hand...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 24, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not exceed stated max weight limit pffft no one pays any attention to those warning stickers.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 25, 2011)

a SS Card might work, a lot of places take those as a form of ID. 

On another note, Radio Flyers are awesome...UNTIL they fall apart while you're riding in it going down a hill at at lease a 45 degree incline...:sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not 2 photo IDs just one photo and another with your full name and signature on it.


----------



## HopeIpass (Jul 25, 2011)

Social Security card worked for me


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 25, 2011)

Umm, he's going to need his driver's license for the job and, well, everyday life. Go get a new license.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Umm, he's going to need his driver's license for the job and, well, everyday life. Go get a new license.
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



New licenses can take time, chimpmiester. Especially if ordered online. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 25, 2011)

Took me 15 minutes when I went to my local branch.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 25, 2011)

I couldnt go to a local branch, they wanted two forms of id and proof of residency.

Oooor i could go online and get it mailed without any of that.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter (Jul 25, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Umm, he's going to need his driver's license for the job and, well, everyday life. Go get a new license.
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!


^



Sasha said:


> New licenses can take time, chimpmiester. Especially if ordered online.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


Only took me a week to get when I ordered it online.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I couldnt go to a local branch, they wanted two forms of id and proof of residency.



Uh oh. Are you in the country illegally? :unsure:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jul 27, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Umm, he's going to need his driver's license for the job and, well, everyday life. Go get a new license.
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



Already done about 4 weeks ago. I have my temp, don't worry I have brains.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2011)

ToyotaTruck said:


> Already done about 4 weeks ago. I have my temp, don't worry I have brains.



Dont go bragging about your brains, the zombies will eat them.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jul 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Dont go bragging about your brains, the zombies will eat them.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Psh you are just jealous that my brains are more delicious then your brains! I watch a lot of food network.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2011)

My brain is sweet just like MEEEE! 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ah, I can feel the Motor Vehicle Department woes.  When I moved to Ohio from California, I went down to Bureau of Motor Vehicles.  

They wanted two forms of picture ID, so I presented California Drivers license....so back home I go to get my second one.

Showed back up, they stated I needed proof of residency, like a utility bill....so back home I go.

Came back with two forms of ID and utility bill.  They then said I needed birth certificate or passport.....so back home I go (actually, had to go over to Pennsylvania, because I didn't have a certified copy with me.]

Finally, after three trips, I got my drivers license transferred.  What an ordeal.  And, by the way, the web site mentioned some of this, but not all details they put me through.:rofl:


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Jul 27, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> Ah, I can feel the Motor Vehicle Department woes.  When I moved to Ohio from California, I went down to Bureau of Motor Vehicles.
> 
> They wanted two forms of picture ID, so I presented California Drivers license....so back home I go to get my second one.
> 
> ...



Its like they try and make is hard to maneuver the system.....<_<


----------



## firetender (Jul 27, 2011)

*Hopefully, you learned*



dstevens58 said:


> Finally, after three trips...


 
Here's a Band-Aid, oh, wait a minute.

Okay, I have a 4 X 4 now...what do you mean?

Okay, here's a Trauma pad.

(Next time, maybe you'll bring the whole trauma kit to the GSW.)


----------

